# Vivitar 285 hv?



## Mach0 (Oct 28, 2011)

I know it sounds like a silly question but I've looked at these flashes and have seen them advertised for Nikon, canon, Pentax, etc. Now that I'm looking to buy a few, many don't show what it is compatible with. In addition, some say non dedicated flash. Are all of them this way? That would mean they are interchangeable ? Thank you.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes. They don't have a TTL function, so they're not brand specific.

If you want a flash that's a better bang for your buck, IMO, check this out:
LumoPro LP160 Quad Sync Manual Flash MPEX

It's a little more, but offers greater range of adjustability and better option overall. I have 2 285HV's sitting on a shelf and collecting dust somewhere.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll check them out. Thanks. It was mainly going to be used for umbrellas and a snoot.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 28, 2011)

They compare that lumpro to the sb900....I'm gonna look up reviews. Looks like it will be nice to have on the camera to walk around with


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that the LP160 is overpriced.

I used the 285HV's a lot and never had any issues with them. The thyristor is quite good at controlling the unit in semi-auto mode. At one point 1 had 14 of the 285HV's, and at 1/2 the cost of the LP160 you can 2 - 285HV's.

Vivitar 285HV Auto Professional Flash 

LumoPro LP160 Manual Flash


----------



## nickzou (Oct 28, 2011)

Question. Does it matter if I get the HV or the non-HV version? And how fast is the recycle on the 285's?


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 28, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Question. Does it matter if I get the HV or the non-HV version? And how fast is the recycle on the 285's?



The HV is supposed to have a lower voltage and supposed to work with modern DSLRs that can only take a lower voltage flash.


----------



## nickzou (Oct 28, 2011)

Will the non-HV still work on modern DSLRs?


----------



## ghache (Oct 28, 2011)

nickzou said:


> Will the non-HV still work on modern DSLRs?



dont mount the non hv on your camera because the voltage is too high (more than 6 volt but i am not sure), you will fry something.


the 285HV is totally safe for mordern dslr but IMO if its going to be used on camera, investing on a ttl capable flash is the way to go.


----------



## ghache (Oct 28, 2011)

the nice things about the 285HV is that they have plug outlet you can buy and plug them for power (this will reduce recyle time by HALF the time).

Pearstone SB-4 AC Adapter for Vivitar 283 & 285HV 239404 B&H


you can also plug them in a vagabon and some other power pack like the quantum turbo.

these puppies have a spot in my camera bag all the time.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^ cool.


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2011)

According to this web site, the 285 and the 285HV both range from 6 volts to 33 volts for older units. Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages

Nikon users manuals state +250 volts (no negative voltages) as a maximum trigger voltage.

I don't know about Canon's max trigger voltage.


----------

